# Backward running trucks



## mort (Feb 26, 2010)

The trucks on my Aristo E8 run opposite of each other. I have switched wires, motors and trucks to no avail. Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I think there was an article in Garden Railways magazine about this predicament but I have been unable to find it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

????

How did this happen? Did you take the loco apart? Did you replace something?

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mort said:


> The trucks on my Aristo E8 run opposite of each other. I have switched wires, motors and trucks to no avail. Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I think there was an article in Garden Railways magazine about this predicament but I have been unable to find it.


Can't you just turn one truck around 180 deg ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Careful, that may cause a short in the power pickup... you could cross connect the track pickups...

I strongly suggest checking this out before putting it on a track... a short through the loco often results in melted traces on the circuit board.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be the wires for the motor/s in one block are reversed.
When placed on a track, is there a short between wheels?? 
Or is it just one motor reversed and wheels are OK?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I strongly recommend NOT testing the loco for a short by placing it on the track, you can burn the traces off an Aristo circuit board this way easily: (test with a meter to verify that all the right side wheels are connected together, and then the left side... only then put it on power)


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I strongly recommend NOT testing the loco for a short by placing it on the track, you can burn the traces off an Aristo circuit board this way easily: (test with a meter to verify that all the right side wheels are connected together, and then the left side... only then put it on power)


Not good enough.

If you have a short between the two sides, the above test will still show all wheels on each side as being connected together.

There should be some resistance (at least several ohms) between the two sides before you apply power.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A further help: since you have seen that the trucks run from your first post, something is wired backwards, there are no shorts, unless you can tell us more.

I'm guessing one truck was removed and turned backwards, but testing with a meter avoids any potential destruction by testing with track power.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Geg's 20amp system can toast that board, but my 7VA DC unit can not do that and I forgot to mention that.
I never place reworked engines on a high power system without first testing it on a low power system and on DCC I use a 30 ohm 10 watt resistor in series with the track before testing it on the bench.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, that board can be toasted with 7 amps, I guarantee you. I challenge you to put 7 amps across a stock RS-3 board...

But the "science" of short circuits is a bit more complex, I just showed an example. There are many locations in the circuitry where damage can occur.

The important thing is that you can do non-destructive testing with a $5 meter first, as opposed to risking your locomotive.

OK, you guys are all on your own now, I've given my best advice. I could give a detailed, safe way to troubleshoot the problem and get there quickly, but I'm tired of the conflict. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that motor block, but is it possible that the motor was accidentally placed in the cradle of upside down?

Some motors sit on the block and make contact with conductors on the side of the block.

I have on occasion put a motor in backwards and had problems. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, there are contacts on the top of the motor block, it cannot be installed upside down. It might be able to be installed backwards fore to aft. As with most manufacturers, the front and rear motor blocks are identical, the loco wiring puts them in "sync".


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. It was just a thought.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought a picture would be helpful. Thinking about it, putting the truck in backwards will not short the wheel pickups, but it will reverse the motor.

To the op: take one motor block out (the one that runs backwards) and swap it end for end.

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Always amusing. Someone who has never posted before asks a question... several "experts": ask further questions, each claiming to have insights into the problem... "experts" debate proper diagnostic prpcedures, argue over same... original "poster of problem" offers squat after several days in terms of feedback from suggestions/remedies... argument from those offering remedial "advice" continues - despite NO feedback. He who hath an ear, let him hear.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

Thanks for your comment. It was similar to a comment I made a while back. Yours is a little more tempered. Mine ultimately, after a few more posts, was locked.

I strongly agree with your comment. If someone wants help, please follow your post and help us help you.

Without added information we can only guess as to a solution to the problem.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, one of these days, when someone new posts a question, the response will be:

First step to getting an answer, are you reading the responses here? Nothing more will be posted until we know you are alive and interested and will at least put forth the effort to read the suggestions and respond to questions.

Regards, ...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

We can only hope.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I would not be that rude, but I might ask them if they are in a position to read the responses in the near future.

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sometimes hve to wonder if these "questioning newbies" are deliberate rival "plants" intending to sow discord. Hey, it works in politics right?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Always amusing. Someone who has never posted before asks a question


I suspect they are looking for instant gratification. Someone will say "you have the whatsit hooked to the widgeridoo. Just flip it and the problem will go away."

When we can't come up with an instant answer, the OP gets bored and goes elsewhere. Modern Life ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or they ask the question on 4 or so forums all at the same time, and if they get an answer on one, they never revisit the other 3.

I have observed this since I read pretty much all the forums.

Greg


----------



## mort (Feb 26, 2010)

*Backwards running trucks*

Just figured out how to reply to your answers. Since I have tried the reversing of trucks and wires we have concluded the problem must be in the circuit board itself. Will study it closer and hope to find the problem there. Thanks for the responses and sorry for my late reply.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mort

Glad you posted.

If you have a problem replying, start a new thread and say you are having a problem. We like to help.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since the OP has reappeared, I'll try a synopsis.

1. many questions asked in an attempt to help still remain unanswered.
2. Questions asked in post #2 unanswered
3. Questions asked in post #5 unanswered

A big clue, post #1 says: " I have switched wires, motors and trucks to no avail"

OK, looking at the picture in post #12, you can see that turning the motor block end for end will not cause a short in the pickup leads, when you swap the block, you merely connect the right side pickups to the right side connector on the block, so you cannot cause a short there.

Also, reversing the block will reverse the polarity to the motor, but then since the block is physically reversed, that now makes the direction right.

So that's not it either.

There is nothing wrong with the STOCK wiring in the loco, and apparently the loco does not short on the track.

Therefore it MUST be that the motors in the block are wired backwards.

So, one possibility is that the wiring to one motor block (motor) has been reversed.

OR One motor block has the motors 180 degrees out of place, thus reversing the direction of travel for this motor block.

Seeing the op's first post, he says he has switched motors, here is the opportunity to put the motors in wrong.

(if other motor blocks have been used, the "polarity reversal" could be elsewhere in the loco wiring, i.e. motor blocks from one batch might be wired in reverse of another, it HAS happened)

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To change the motors polarity, just swap the 2 otter wires on the end of the motor block for LGB and USA Trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh, it is an Aristo loco... Mort, this does not apply, there are no wires to switch.. 

Notice how the motor block is connected... contacts on top of the block, there are NO wires inside. Even the motor brush contacts solder directly to conductive metal "forks" inside3.

He mentioned he "switched the motors", so Mort, please read my very detailed post before this one.

This thread is getting so long everyone is forgetting the very specifics, Aristo E8...












Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Mort, Here is another question. Do you have any electrical skills? Do you know how to use a Meter? If we knew this It might be easier to help you.


----------

